# Anyone traveling to Eukanuba this year?



## bluestarmartha (Oct 21, 2011)

After a few inquiries into private jet travel for dog shows I arranged a flight to leave out of LA the day before the show and return morning after. This will be a private aircraft so the dogs can fly in the cabin safely!! Bc I have arranged this very specific trip it is far more reasonable than normal private jet prices. With recent breed restrictions and limitations for some this is a great alternative to driving cross country or risking safety in a cargo hold. I would love some feedback. I am hoping to be able to offer similar flights out of other cities and to other shows. If there are groups in other cities interested please just let me know.


----------

